# UCD Snow Riot: Can compensation be claimed?



## legal33 (6 Feb 2009)

Yesterday in a third level college a group came into the lecture hall and started throwing snowballs from the back of the hall. They destroyed peoples notes. Expensive laptops might have been damaged and there was a lot of distress. CCTV captured the culprits walking down the corridor with snow in hand but not the throwing incidents in the lecture hall.


Outside snowballs were hurled at cyclists knocking some off their bikes causing injury. Estimates of the size of the group were from 30 to 100 outside. I think about 10 may have entered the lecture halls. Do these people who suffered injury and had their property damaged have any case to receive compensation?


----------



## sandrat (6 Feb 2009)

*Re: damages for being injured by snowballs*

I miss college

I guess if you don't know who did it (10 out of 30) then who do you go after?


----------



## ney001 (6 Feb 2009)

*Re: damages for being injured by snowballs*



legal33 said:


> Y  Expensive laptops might have been damaged and there was a lot of distress.




Were the laptops damaged or not?, would be very hard to put a price for compensation on notes!


----------



## milan (6 Feb 2009)

*Re: damages for being injured by snowballs*

Get a life !!


----------



## runner (6 Feb 2009)

*Re: damages for being injured by snowballs*

Conpensation?
Not a snowballs chance in hell.


----------



## TwoWheels (6 Feb 2009)

*Re: damages for being injured by snowballs*

Yes, Absolutley.
You are due a lot of money for the obvious distress you suffered, not to mention the huge compensation for the laptops that might have been damaged.
I would reccommend a figure of 3 million euro as a starter point.
Let me know how you get on, best of luck.


----------



## legal33 (6 Feb 2009)

*Re: damages for being injured by snowballs*



ney001 said:


> Were the laptops damaged or not?, would be very hard to put a price for compensation on notes!


 
property was damaged. Yet to be confirmed if it was bikes or laptops.


----------



## kiwifruit (6 Feb 2009)

*Re: damages for being injured by snowballs*

hey legal33,

just wondering if one of those snowballs hit you on the head???/

please be grown up about this,nobody died, did they? or hospitalised??/


----------



## parkmagic (6 Feb 2009)

*Re: damages for being injured by snowballs*

For those people who consider a damaged laptop to be a joke, what if it was your own laptop.

Dam inconvenient if nothing else, the original poster has a right to be annoyed as hell.


----------



## legal33 (6 Feb 2009)

*Re: damages for being injured by snowballs*



kiwifruit said:


> hey legal33,
> 
> just wondering if one of those snowballs hit you on the head???/
> 
> please be grown up about this,nobody died, did they? or hospitalised??/


 
hi,

sorry if there has been some confusion. I wasn't there myself. I'm just enquiring as to the legalities. Yes people were hospitalised with sprained ankles as they were knocked off their bikes. 

I said 10 entered the lecture hall. It was actually 40. I'm only receiving the information in dribs and drabs.

The situation got so out of hand the entire university was closed down.


----------



## chrisboy (6 Feb 2009)

*Re: damages for being injured by snowballs*

Get fingerprints off the snowballs..


----------



## Dreamerb (6 Feb 2009)

*Re: damages for being injured by snowballs*

If the incident is as you set it out, it sounds more like it's a disciplinary matter for the third level college in question. 

Regarding damages, if actual injuries or provable quantifiable losses were sustained by someone I'd have thought their recourse would be the college in the first instance. 

"Might have" been damaged doesn't count, nor does distress wholly disproportionate to the incident. And while lecture notes may be invaluable they are probably not possible to value. 

My greatest concern would be at the notion that a bunch of presumably intelligent young people were plain stupid enough to throw snowballs at cyclists who were already experiencing difficult / dangerous conditions. It's fine throwing them at each other - but at people who aren't expecting them and who are trying to control a bike? Idiotic.


----------



## parkmagic (6 Feb 2009)

*Re: damages for being injured by snowballs*



Dreamerb said:


> My greatest concern would be at the notion that a bunch of presumably intelligent young people were plain stupid enough to throw snowballs at cyclists who were already experiencing difficult / dangerous conditions. It's fine throwing them at each other - but at people who aren't expecting them and who are trying to control a bike? Idiotic.


 
true


----------



## Padraigb (6 Feb 2009)

*Re: damages for being injured by snowballs*



Dreamerb said:


> My greatest concern would be at the notion that a bunch of presumably intelligent young people were plain stupid enough to throw snowballs at cyclists who were already experiencing difficult / dangerous conditions. It's fine throwing them at each other - but at people who aren't expecting them and who are trying to control a bike? Idiotic.



I take it that "presumably intelligent" is rhetorical flourish. Life teaches us that the correlation between academic ability and good sense or considerate behaviour is not very strong.

That said, I endorse what you say, and would add that it is almost equally idiotic to snowball cars.


----------



## legal33 (6 Feb 2009)

*Re: damages for being injured by snowballs*

http://www.boards.ie/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=2055478244 for anyone who is interested. The snow attack chat doesn't start till page 3


----------



## cleverclogs7 (6 Feb 2009)

*Re: damages for being injured by snowballs*

sounds like a kinder garden and not a 3rd leval college.Im sure someone that was in there could point out the person/s and he/she could be delt with.


----------



## theengineer (6 Feb 2009)

*Re: damages for being injured by snowballs*

Is there security in the college?
Did they fail to act?
Would throwing a snowball at a cyclist be criminal or civil or both?
I forget is it classed as assault or battery. It already did get a term from a learned judge, or maybe just a judge.
Just questions i am asking, I am not making any suggestions either way.


----------



## kramer2006 (6 Feb 2009)

*Re: damages for being injured by snowballs*



milan said:


> Get a life !!



You said it!


----------



## Optimist (6 Feb 2009)

*Re: damages for being injured by snowballs*



milan said:


> Get a life !!


 
Getting a life is one thing, getting a replacement laptop is another. From reading the other thread, sounds like serious harrassment took place on people who obviously had no interest in being involved.


----------



## ninsaga (6 Feb 2009)

*Re: damages for being injured by snowballs*

Worse again - did anybody get a cold after some wet snow dripped down their back! - I tell ya if it was me I'd be straight to a solicitor! 

Did anyone bag the evidence & put it in a freezer?

Let me take a wild guess - but it wasn't an accountancy lecture you were attending by any chance?

(Oh I miss college too!)


----------



## sandrat (6 Feb 2009)

*Re: damages for being injured by snowballs*

We didn't have laptops in lectures in my day, and I studied computer science, maybe I should believe my dad that he used slate and chalk in school, I used pen and paper and my daughter will use a laptop by the sounds of thing


----------



## hoopman (6 Feb 2009)

*Re: damages for being injured by snowballs*



legal33 said:


> Yesterday in a third level college a group came into the lecture hall and started throwing snowballs from the back of the hall.


 
Tuh Tuh
Carefull Now
Down with this sort of thing


----------



## ninsaga (6 Feb 2009)

*Re: damages for being injured by snowballs*

Think yourselves fortunate - I mean imagine what would have happened if a herd of cattle wandered onto the campus & starts dropping cow dung around the place - there would be some sh*t slinging contest after that I tell ya!


----------



## parkmagic (6 Feb 2009)

*Re: damages for being injured by snowballs*



hoopman said:


> Tuh Tuh
> Carefull Now
> Down with this sort of thing


 
Yea complete muppets, it not some kind of post modern ironic gesture, its just some juvenile morons acting like comple pr....s.

Any who ever thinks its funny is a sad muppet.


----------



## sandrat (6 Feb 2009)

*Re: damages for being injured by snowballs*

I'm just bitter because we got no snow here


----------



## PaddyBloggit (6 Feb 2009)

*Re: damages for being injured by snowballs*

If personal property has been damaged the owner should receive compensation.

It may have been an act of tomfoolery but 3rd parties shouldn't have to bear a financial loss as a result.


----------



## bond-007 (7 Feb 2009)

*Re: damages for being injured by snowballs*

Agreed. 

The responses from some people here are unbelievable. If the shoe was on the other foot you never hear the end of the righteous indignation and moral outcry.


----------



## ninsaga (7 Feb 2009)

*Re: damages for being injured by snowballs*



bond-007 said:


> .... If the *shoe* was on the other foot you never hear the end of the righteous indignation and moral outcry.



Well if shoes were involved then this could have happened of course!


----------



## Moral Ethos (7 Feb 2009)

*Re: damages for being injured by snowballs*

Well done on showing yourselves up.

http://www.boards.ie/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=58942068&postcount=119


----------



## g1g (7 Feb 2009)

*Re: damages for being injured by snowballs*

it's on youtube too. Hope the guy/girl who uploaded it didn't upload it from a ucd computer as there are ways and means from ucd computer logs to find out who he/she is


----------



## bond-007 (7 Feb 2009)

*Re: damages for being injured by snowballs*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LSezjvCn-lA
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T3gN_IBwGvM


----------



## ajapale (8 Feb 2009)

Thread locked.


----------

